# Tutorial Contest Winner August 2007: mzreyes



## Janice (Aug 31, 2007)

Congratulations to Specktra member *mzreyes* for winning this month's tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for this month. mzreyes will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, *mzreyes*, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!

You can check out mzreyes' winning tutorial here:

old gold is saturnal Tutorial by *mzreyes*






*Excellent* contest this month ladies! Let's make September's contest just as hot!


----------



## tadzio79 (Aug 31, 2007)

WOOHOO! Congrats!!!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats girl!!


----------



## goink (Aug 31, 2007)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 31, 2007)

yay! congratulations! i loved your tutorial


----------



## lsperry (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephie06* 

 
_yay! congratulations! i loved your tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me, too! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ithica (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats! Well deserved!


----------



## ShelleyBell (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats, you did a great job! Enjoy your prize.


----------



## Tomatina (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## user46 (Aug 31, 2007)

congratulationssss


----------



## mzreyes (Aug 31, 2007)

yay me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks to everyone who voted!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Aug 31, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 1, 2007)

goood job, and congrats!!


----------



## frocher (Sep 1, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jacq-i (Sep 1, 2007)

Lovely tutorial! Congratulations.


----------



## suziecutie (Sep 3, 2007)

Congrats to you!!


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 3, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 3, 2007)

Very well-deserved! Bravo! Looking forward to more!


----------



## goink (Sep 4, 2007)

congrats!!


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 9, 2007)

Awesome Tutorial....Congratulations


----------



## kimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

you definately deserve it! good work!


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 12, 2007)

thank you my lovlies


----------



## sweet_butterfly (Sep 21, 2007)

keep the good work






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Congratulations to Specktra member *mzreyes* for winning this month's tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for this month. mzreyes will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, *mzreyes*, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!

You can check out mzreyes' winning tutorial here:

old gold is saturnal Tutorial by *mzreyes*





*Excellent* contest this month ladies! Let's make September's contest just as hot!_


----------



## sweet_butterfly (Sep 21, 2007)

woooowww keep the good work


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 22, 2007)

Congragulations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very beautiful.


----------



## ambert9791 (Sep 23, 2007)

great tutorial you deserve the win.  congrats


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 28, 2007)

thank you


----------

